
Study finds that 3 laws could reduce firearm deaths by 90% - doener
http://news.meta.com/2016/03/10/firearms/
======
duncan_bayne
Odd that the article treats all gun deaths as morally equivalent. For example,
it raises the fact that stand your ground laws increase the number of gun
deaths. Of course, that's rather the point of them.

The moment I see an author treating mass killings and suicides as equivalent
to justifiable self defence, I start to wonder about bias and motivation
behind the article.

~~~
digi59404
The issue with this is that suicides by firearms are a majority of those
30,000 Deaths. Over 50% - How will a Background Check, Ammunition Background
check, and identification requirement stop 15,000 people a year from
committing suicide by firearm? Furthermore - Those who wish to utilize this
method for self-death when they don't have a firearm they simply go rent one
and take their life at a shooting range.

~~~
kls
The lack of a firearm is not going to deter the intent it will just change the
execution of the intent (not that I am insinuating that you are arguing for
it). What you see reduced in firearm related suicides will most assuredly be
followed by in increase in other means of self termination. Specifically drug
overdose would certainly see an uptick. Firearms are preferred because they
are efficient at producing the end goal and leave little margin of error.
About the only fear a person in that situation has is a botch attempt that
leaves them more of a burden on those around them.

In saying that we really have no accurate way of tabulating what the true toll
of drug related suicides amounts to given that many of them get ruled as
accidental overdose. I have a friend who committed suicide by ingesting
Oxycodone and Klonopin in a massive dose the doctor ruled it an accidental
overdose, most likely to spare the family grief, but he had voiced
idealization many times before that and had confided that it would be drugs
should he choose to. A haunting conversation that I recall was his reasoning
for the preference for drugs over firearms and it boiled down to him basically
stating that while he would prefer a firearm for the certainty of it, he was a
gun enthusiast and would not want his death to count as a win for anti-firearm
talking points.

Personally I don't see suicide as a valid argument for the abolition or
regulation of guns, and in my view may create a worse situation, as I
personally see a vegetative state as worse than death for the victim and
certainly worse than death for the family members. Further I don't think it
will decrease suicide as the gun is not the end goal nor a limiting factor of
suicide, rather it is the vehicle, take it away and they will just find
another vehicle.

I am not advocating leaving guns in the care of people who are suicidal, but
rather, offering my viewpoint that I don't think suicide, or it's rate can be
affected by the removal of firearms. I believe they are just a tool to achieve
a goal and are easily replaced in their absence.

------
whoopdedo
Yes. But the difficult part is convincing everyone to put AI in all the guns.

